# Hello Yorkshire peeps!



## EstherYoung (31 January 2013)

Oooh we've got our own board  Am I the first?

I'm the newsletter editor for the West Riding Group of EGB so any Yorkshire endurance questions fire them my way  I'm originally a wussy southerner but I've apparently been up here long enough now to be an honourary Yorkshirewoman. They made me stand on t'cow an' calf and sing and everything.

Who else is out there in Yorkshireland?


----------



## tinap (31 January 2013)

Me **waves**  A Donny lass born & bred 

& incase you haven't seen it (& it now seems more appropriate to be in here) here's a little funny about the joys of being married to a Yorkshire lass......

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=591015


----------



## stencilface (31 January 2013)

I'm here too - between Leeds and Wetherby


----------



## Snowy Celandine (31 January 2013)

I live in the middle of nowhere here in East Yorkshire. Hello fellow Yorkshire folk


----------



## TigerTail (31 January 2013)

I must be somewhere near Snowy Celandine lol

Somewhat surprised we've got out own board and arent under NE!


----------



## Hippona (31 January 2013)

Oooh.....hello peeps.....is this THE exclusive place to be or what?

Esther...whereabouts are you? I've seen you on Arabian Lines but I am mostly a lurker on there....plus I have a different username...


----------



## Merrymoles (31 January 2013)

Hi all. I've recently moved from the hilly bit near Pateley to the very, very flat bit between York and Selby and am still getting over the difference!


----------



## MollyMoomin (31 January 2013)

I'm between Leeds & Harrogate


----------



## TelH (31 January 2013)

I'm not far from Pickering, although I'm not a native of these parts and am hoping to go back from whence I came (East Mids) at some point


----------



## stencilface (31 January 2013)

Ooh, Mollymoomin, we might not be that far from each other


----------



## BWa (31 January 2013)

Snowy Calendine and TigerTail, I must be just down the road!


----------



## MollyMoomin (31 January 2013)

We can't be massively far - I'm Otley, the cob is in Guiseley


----------



## stencilface (31 January 2013)

I'm in Shadwell, so kind of east leeds I suppose, still not that far


----------



## RubysGold (31 January 2013)

this is pretty cool, i thought we'd just be classed as NE.
nice to see a fair few are near me.


----------



## ruth83 (31 January 2013)

I'm on the border between Sheffield, Rotherham and Barnsley


----------



## Miss-rose (31 January 2013)

Another from east yorks here, just near howden


----------



## tinap (31 January 2013)

^^ not that far from me! I'm between Doncaster & Goole


----------



## Indy (31 January 2013)

I'm from the north side of Doncaster!


----------



## sheddy00 (31 January 2013)

Hello everyone, I have found you all... Technically I live on the border of s yorks, and derbyshire.. so I need to be in 2 places at once..


----------



## meandmrblue (31 January 2013)

I'm north east -north yorkshire


----------



## Shrimpy (31 January 2013)

West Yorkshire between Bradford and Skipton.


----------



## conkers (31 January 2013)

Wakefield for me.  But the horses are at Penistone.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (31 January 2013)

Oooh, TigerTail and BWa, whereabouts are you?  I live very close to Miss-rose's field, about 5 miles from Howden   I wonder if we know each other


----------



## BWa (31 January 2013)

Oh I thought you were a bit deeper into Easts Yorks than that SC!  I'm between Beverley and Hornsea.


----------



## Bettyboo1976 (31 January 2013)

Hello... I'm near epworth but work in Donny!!


----------



## TigerTail (31 January 2013)

Im between bev and howden


----------



## Finkins (31 January 2013)

**waves** I'm South Cave (between Howden / Brough)


----------



## wildcard (31 January 2013)

big harrow  im a yorkie girl claxton just outside York cant believe we have our own page super impressed.


----------



## xloopylozzax (31 January 2013)

mee 

Currently living not far from the airport. Looking for some "horsey time" if anyone local would like a hand!!

used to live on the other side of Leeds, and keep horses on the way to selby.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (31 January 2013)

BWa and Tigertail, we're still not too far apart 

Finkins, you are pretty close to me!  I keep my horse at South Cave 

I sense a meet up for us Yorkshire folk, maybe when the weather gets a bit warmer?


----------



## Mogg (31 January 2013)

*waves*  another Doncaster bod


----------



## Holly82 (31 January 2013)

Hiya folks! Yorkshire lass here too. Im based in Rotherham


----------



## Miss-rose (31 January 2013)

SC i keep my horse in Skelton but live in goole, where abouts are you ?


----------



## Snowy Celandine (31 January 2013)

T'other side of Laxton   I may have see you the other day when I was driving down to Saltmarshe


----------



## Miss-rose (31 January 2013)

Was I ranting at my horse for being a prat (hangs head in shame) lol


----------



## Snowy Celandine (31 January 2013)

No, I didn't see any ranting


----------



## Miss-rose (31 January 2013)

Can't have been me then lol you can't miss us she's huge and Ginger and I look like I've been dragged thru a hedge backwards


----------



## EPRider (31 January 2013)

I am another one who lives in the area.  Sounds like there are quite a few of you not too far away from me too.


----------



## SillyMare (31 January 2013)

I'm in Wetherby, horses live over towards York.
Nice to meet you all.


----------



## SecretAgentBilly (31 January 2013)

I live in East Yorkshire  About 40 minutes away from York.


----------



## bexj (31 January 2013)

Nr Penistone for me, Conker I know you, your horses are opposite my girl x


----------



## missroses nanna (31 January 2013)

Miss roses nanna here in howden  snowy if you see miss rose you will know its her ha ha


----------



## dingle12 (31 January 2013)

Hi I'm Barnsley


----------



## Twinkley Lights (31 January 2013)

Hi all I'm south Yorks North Notts, Lincs borders near Bawtry / Donny.


----------



## sophie1981 (31 January 2013)

I'm from Leeds  xx


----------



## Sparkly Snowdrop (31 January 2013)

I'm on the North York Moors. A Yorkie meetup in the Spring sounds good.


----------



## kathantoinette (31 January 2013)

BWa said:



			Oh I thought you were a bit deeper into Easts Yorks than that SC!  I'm between Beverley and Hornsea.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh hello I'm near Hedon - well more like towards the Humber!


----------



## ljohnsonsj (31 January 2013)

I'm from just outside of Hull


----------



## Jobi-Wan Kenobi (31 January 2013)

I'm just south of Rotherham. 

Maybe we should try to have a bit of a get together in the summer?


----------



## E_Lister (31 January 2013)

I live in Hull when I'm at uni and near Driffield when I'm at home!


----------



## pixie (31 January 2013)

Near Malton


----------



## millimoo (31 January 2013)

I'm in Burley in Wharfedale, nr Ilkley.
Horses at mums nr Addingham 
Hello everyone !!!


----------



## EstherYoung (31 January 2013)

ps I'm near Cas Vegas and Ponte Carlo


----------



## loz9 (31 January 2013)

I'm just east of York & have no sense of direction/geog so no idea who is close to me 
Hello!!!


----------



## Dirty_D (31 January 2013)

I'm east yorkshire, North Cave/Newport, not far from Finkins yard (She's on the far left on my signature too!)


----------



## RubysGold (31 January 2013)

EstherYoung said:



			ps I'm near Cas Vegas and Ponte Carlo 

Click to expand...

You are obv very very close to me then


----------



## rockysmum (31 January 2013)

xloopylozzax said:



			mee 

Currently living not far from the airport. Looking for some "horsey time" if anyone local would like a hand!!

used to live on the other side of Leeds, and keep horses on the way to selby.
		
Click to expand...

So do I 

Have offered you horsey time but I dont think you fancy our place


----------



## BeanyG (31 January 2013)

ooo dont post much but im near harrogate, horses near easingwold, no one in near these parts?
N&F


----------



## Venevidivici (31 January 2013)

Sunny Sheffield


----------



## Meandtheboys (31 January 2013)

Twinkley Lights said:



			Hi all I'm south Yorks North Notts, Lincs borders near Bawtry / Donny.
		
Click to expand...

I am possibly moving back to Bawtry in the summer ( well little village 2 miles out!! )


----------



## BWa (31 January 2013)

Kathantoinette - I work in With so fairly familiar with the Humber area. 
ljohnsonsj - which side of Hull? I can see the manky side from my kitchen window!


----------



## Cazzah (31 January 2013)

Bettyboo1976 said:



			Hello... I'm near epworth but work in Donny!! 

Click to expand...

\Waves/ Me too - well, live in the same area but work mainly the other side of Doncaster 

P.S. How cool is this - Yorkshire/Humber gets it's own little community


----------



## fjordhorsefan (31 January 2013)

Hi   There's loads of you also living in East Yorkshire!  I'm between Scarborough and Driffield. 

A meet up in the spring sounds fab - I'm collecting my new lorry at the weekend so will be able to get out and about more!


----------



## SeasonalSituation (1 February 2013)

I'm in Selby area. Currently horseless ans money is tight  ... Keep looking for a share/loan/ride but isn't happening. Ah well  hi Yorkshire people though!


----------



## Cavalier (1 February 2013)

Wow, loads of Yorkshire peeps! Anyone else between Bradford and Huddersfield? I ride near Tong


----------



## xloopylozzax (1 February 2013)

Rockysmum

Can't quote on my phone
I got scared I would be crap  and that you'd laugh! I will pm you and get something organised


----------



## kathantoinette (1 February 2013)

BWa said:



			Kathantoinette - I work in With so fairly familiar with the Humber area. 
ljohnsonsj - which side of Hull? I can see the manky side from my kitchen window!
		
Click to expand...

Just out from Thorngumbald!!!  I don't have great hacking and I'm always looking for new people to ride with - providing they are safe and sensible!! 

We put on Thorngumbald Horse and Pony Show on our land last year, if you came to that?


----------



## Hippona (1 February 2013)

EstherYoung said:



			ps I'm near Cas Vegas and Ponte Carlo 

Click to expand...

Really!!

Thats me too!......more Ferrybridge way myself....


----------



## BWa (1 February 2013)

Kathantoinette- I'm near Skirlaugh. Didnt come to the show as I don't have transport, but saw it advertised. I do, however, have great off road hacking (although it is very soggy at the mo) and a very sensible horse so if your interested and can get down to mine pm me.


----------



## Kayfamily (1 February 2013)

I'm more of a lurker than a poster, but I'm near Driffield too.


----------



## redcascade (1 February 2013)

Bettyboo1976 said:



			Hello... I'm near epworth but work in Donny!! 

Click to expand...

Just up the road from me  I already know cazzah but hi!!

I work at Drax and my BF lives near Selby so I'm all over the place  I can't believe how many people there are from around Selby on here!!


----------



## conkers (1 February 2013)

bexj said:



			Nr Penistone for me, Conker I know you, your horses are opposite my girl x
		
Click to expand...

Ooh. Do you mean Molly?


----------



## Finkins (1 February 2013)

Snowy Celandine said:



			BWa and Tigertail, we're still not too far apart 

Finkins, you are pretty close to me!  I keep my horse at South Cave 

I sense a meet up for us Yorkshire folk, maybe when the weather gets a bit warmer?
		
Click to expand...

SC where do you keep yours if you dont mind me asking? (pm obviously if prefer) 

A yorkshire meet sounds good to me!


----------



## Finkins (1 February 2013)

Dirty_D said:



			I'm east yorkshire, North Cave/Newport, not far from Finkins yard (She's on the far left on my signature too!)



Click to expand...


I wish my toes wern't pointed out now you've said this!


----------



## teacups (1 February 2013)

Lovely to have a Yorkshire board - I looked at North East first because assumed we'd be lumped in with them. 

I'm between Wetherby and York, and just lurk most of the time


----------



## Elfen (1 February 2013)

I'm between ripon and boroughbridge


----------



## Twinkley Lights (1 February 2013)

Meandtheboys said:



			I am possibly moving back to Bawtry in the summer ( well little village 2 miles out!! )
		
Click to expand...

You will like it nice shopping and restaurants etc


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (1 February 2013)

Im in Sheffield


----------



## Dirty_D (1 February 2013)

Finkins said:



			I wish my toes wern't pointed out now you've said this! 

Click to expand...

haha! I think we're all rocking the sticky out feet, in fact it looks like I only have one leg!


----------



## JenHunt (1 February 2013)

meandmrblue said:



			I'm north east -north yorkshire

Click to expand...




Snowdrop said:



			I'm on the North York Moors. A Yorkie meetup in the Spring sounds good. 

Click to expand...




Elfen said:



			I'm between ripon and boroughbridge 

Click to expand...

I'm in Thirsk, but the horses are nearer Stokesley.... so you guys aren't too far from me at all!  lucky you!


----------



## ljohnsonsj (1 February 2013)

BWa said:



			Kathantoinette - I work in With so fairly familiar with the Humber area. 
ljohnsonsj - which side of Hull? I can see the manky side from my kitchen window!
		
Click to expand...

East,i actually live just outside in bilton if you know it? and my horses are stabled in preston


----------



## ljohnsonsj (1 February 2013)

kathantoinette said:



			Just out from Thorngumbald!!!  I don't have great hacking and I'm always looking for new people to ride with - providing they are safe and sensible!! 

We put on Thorngumbald Horse and Pony Show on our land last year, if you came to that?
		
Click to expand...

My horses are stabled at a well known yard in preston! You'll probably know most of the people on there!


----------



## BWa (1 February 2013)

I know Bilton well, did the Asda shop there tonight! I'm near Skirlaugh.


----------



## Kayfamily (1 February 2013)

I used to live just out of Sproatley before moving Driffield way


----------



## BWa (1 February 2013)

Oh my, I'm getting far too excited about our East Yorkshire forum- I went to Sproatley primary school and lived in Flinton Kayfamily.


----------



## Kayfamily (1 February 2013)

That was my kids first school they loved it and hated having to leave.


----------



## charlimouse (1 February 2013)

Quite a few people near me. I'm midway between Tadcaster and Selby.


----------



## kathantoinette (2 February 2013)

ljohnsonsj said:



			My horses are stabled at a well known yard in preston! You'll probably know most of the people on there!
		
Click to expand...

I think I know which yard but actually don't know anyone on there.  Do you have decent hacking out Preston way?  I'm supposing not unless you have any fields you are allowed on 

I too am very excited about the 'Yorkshire and the Humber' forum.


----------



## Shysmum (3 February 2013)

Shy is right on the cusp of Co Durham and N Yorks - the signs are literally right outside his yard (noticed the Co Durham part has been hit by a lorry last night). 

 I'm from the North East Board tho, as I live north of the sign slightly. Do we still count, as we seem to be in a regional quandry ?


----------



## teacups (3 February 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Shy is right on the cusp of Co Durham and N Yorks - the signs are literally right outside his yard (noticed the Co Durham part has been hit by a lorry last night). 

 I'm from the North East Board tho, as I live north of the sign slightly. Do we still count, as we seem to be in a regional quandry ? 

Click to expand...

Ah, that was bound to happen. IMO you are entitled to be part of both boards. If you are prone to suffering from guilt complexes, you could always use a smartphone and stand on the correct side of the sign when ever you post in each board. <g>

Or, if the sign is now a bit wobbly, you could move it to suit?


----------



## Shysmum (3 February 2013)

haha, yes the County Durham sign is a bit the worse for wear so it could come down - I think someone hit a pothole and then hit it. They missed North Yorkshire with some pretty good steering, by the looks of it


----------



## RubysGold (3 February 2013)

Hey Shysmum 
I never realised you were quite local!
Ive always admired your horse, hes lovely!!


----------



## Shysmum (3 February 2013)

Oh thank you, means so much when someone tells me that


----------



## ljohnsonsj (3 February 2013)

kathantoinette said:



			I think I know which yard but actually don't know anyone on there.  Do you have decent hacking out Preston way?  I'm supposing not unless you have any fields you are allowed on 

I too am very excited about the 'Yorkshire and the Humber' forum.
		
Click to expand...

I wont post the name but they used to hold shows  and we have the railway tracks,and a few fields at the bottom of my lane,the farmers are quite fair around here to be honest


----------



## kirstyl (4 February 2013)

Hello! I'm in Otley between Leeds and Harrogate


----------



## TheCurlyPony (8 February 2013)

Hello ...........  Im York


----------



## Theocat (8 February 2013)

I'm in York too


----------



## paddy555 (9 February 2013)

I grew up in Willerby, nr Hull, many years ago and wondered if any of the old stables I used to know are still around. There was Bleach Yard at Bev where we rode on the Westwood, Harland at Cottingham, stables at Walkington where we used to go in games lessons at school and a funny little children's riding school at Bentley nr Bev. that we saw from the school bus each morning. They've probably all gone by now.


----------



## pixie (11 February 2013)

Nice to know people are so close, you guys should put your details on the riding buddies facebook page, it'd make it easier to meet up


----------



## fjordhorsefan (11 February 2013)

paddy555 said:



			I grew up in Willerby, nr Hull, many years ago and wondered if any of the old stables I used to know are still around. There was Bleach Yard at Bev where we rode on the Westwood, Harland at Cottingham, stables at Walkington where we used to go in games lessons at school and a funny little children's riding school at Bentley nr Bev. that we saw from the school bus each morning. They've probably all gone by now. 

Click to expand...

Bleach Yard is still there, not sure about the others.


----------



## EPRider (11 February 2013)

The stables at Walkington became the place where the police horses and dogs live.


----------



## Janette (12 February 2013)

Wakefield anybody ?


----------



## xloopylozzax (12 February 2013)

I've moved (again) so back in east Leeds (Garforth) area  

not too far from you janette


----------



## teacups (12 February 2013)

EPRider said:



			The stables at Walkington became the place where the police horses and dogs live.
		
Click to expand...

I think I read in the news (about a week ago) that Hull police force are closing down the mounted police unit.
It'll save several hundred thousand K, which is needed to pay the new police commissioner's wage, staff & expenses, of course.


----------



## nikicb (12 February 2013)

pixie said:



			Nice to know people are so close, you guys should put your details on the riding buddies facebook page, it'd make it easier to meet up 

Click to expand...

Thanks Pixie!  I've just updated the map for Yorkshire buddies.  Here's the link to the note (and map) if anyone is interested. 

http://www.facebook.com/notes/riding-buddies/riding-buddies-yorkshire/336273283149036


----------



## chickeninabun (12 February 2013)

Hey peeps!
I'm in a teeny village/hamlet a few miles north of Howden (E. Yorks) and horses are in Seaton Ross.


----------



## kathantoinette (12 February 2013)

paddy555 said:



			I grew up in Willerby, nr Hull, many years ago and wondered if any of the old stables I used to know are still around. There was Bleach Yard at Bev where we rode on the Westwood, Harland at Cottingham, stables at Walkington where we used to go in games lessons at school and a funny little children's riding school at Bentley nr Bev. that we saw from the school bus each morning. They've probably all gone by now. 

Click to expand...

Bleach yard is still there and running - not sure about the others though.


----------



## Parachute (13 February 2013)

I move around i'm mostly from Gildersome, West Yorkshire though!


----------



## Tammytoo (15 February 2013)

Hi - I'm east of York!

Chickeninabun, I'm about 2 miles from Seaton Ross and always looking for someone sensible to hack out with.


----------



## SteadyOnEthel (17 February 2013)

im from Scunthorpe, im not sure if i should be on this one or not as we sometimes get classed as Lincs


----------



## Slave2Magic (17 February 2013)

Cavalier said:



			Wow, loads of Yorkshire peeps! Anyone else between Bradford and Huddersfield? I ride near Tong
		
Click to expand...

Hi
I live between Huddersfield and Wakefield. Horses in Halifax and New Farnley, Leeds.


----------



## cloppy (17 February 2013)

would it have been you on that grey arab riding through gildersome on Friday?


----------



## Slave2Magic (17 February 2013)

cloppy said:



			would it have been you on that grey arab riding through gildersome on Friday?
		
Click to expand...

No, wasn't me. My arab lives in Halifax.


----------



## cloppy (17 February 2013)

oh just a coincidence then as i saw an arab i didnt recognise.


----------



## Parachute (20 February 2013)

Didn't realize quite so many people lived near Gildersome, I thought we were quite restricted!


----------



## LaurenDobson (20 February 2013)

Hello!
Im between Pickering and Kirkbymoorside, horse is at Appleton-Le-Moors, makes a change us Yorkies having our own area!


----------



## celticdiamond (20 February 2013)

Hi to all  I'm based between Ilkley and Skipton, so frequently step "over the border to the dark side"  to compete in Lancashire


----------



## orangepony (22 February 2013)

Hello,

I'm just outside Selby; and there are quite a few near us that I didn't realise


----------



## Janee (23 February 2013)

Hi, between Bradford and Halifax for me, I have 'lurked' for ages. this is my second reply but haven't worked out how to start a new thread yet.


----------



## sophie1981 (23 February 2013)

I'm in Morley! X


----------



## LB1983 (16 March 2013)

Hi all I'm between Harrogate and Ripon, my horse Molly is stabled at Ripley. Always hacking out in all weathers but would love some company!


----------



## Cobbysmum (16 March 2013)

Bettyboo1976 said:



			Hello... I'm near epworth but work in Donny!! 

Click to expand...

Snap!


----------



## Tabula Rasa (18 March 2013)

*waves*

 Yorkshire lass born and bred here!
Well hull but its still Yorkshire!!!


----------



## thehorsephotographer (21 March 2013)

Oooh....excited to have this board now.  I live in Boroughbridge but horses are kept close to but not at the GG centre.


----------



## tinap (21 March 2013)

I'm about 10 mins from Epworth


----------



## redcascade (21 March 2013)

Tina, I know a girl who your daughter rode with, had a pony called Jasmine, retired her last year I think


----------



## dalesslave (22 March 2013)

was worried i would have to be NE but nope i get to be yorkshire albeit north "hello Jen hunt" i live in stokesley but hoss and the rest of the paddock parasites is up on't moor above kild'le


----------



## tinap (22 March 2013)

Ha redcascade, its my daughters oldest friend  (sounds a bit odd! Oldest as in known the longest lol!!) xx


----------



## Ferdinase514 (22 March 2013)

Hello everyone *waves* 

Am living in Huddersfield but the horses are in Gunthwaite near Penistone on 2 different yards


----------



## MumtoHoward (23 March 2013)

Airedale poster here, stuck indoors on the worst Saturday of the year


----------



## OscarandPenny (27 March 2013)

I'm right in the middle of Masham, Bedale, Thirsk and Ripon


----------



## hnmisty (27 March 2013)

In the Crookes side of Sheffield, and in the process *fingers crossed* of buying a horse which I will be keeping out at Low Ash, near Loxley (always makes me think of Robin Hood Men in Tights!)


----------



## jenz87 (28 March 2013)

East yorks near Howden


----------



## dizzydonkeys (1 April 2013)

Am mostly a lurker but based between Thirsk/Ripon/Boroughbridge horses Nearer Harrogate tho and currently work in Wetherby so get to trek about a fair bit lol


----------



## topstripelucy (1 April 2013)

Im just outside harrogate, leeds side


----------



## 123horses (3 April 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm a long time lurker. I live near rothwell but keep my horse near Bradford. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## EQUISCENE (3 April 2013)

I'm from near Sutton Bank mid way between Thirsk & Helmsley!


----------



## betti (13 April 2013)

im out skirts of york easingwold side....


----------



## rachaels91 (14 April 2013)

hello! 
Im a real lurker but have just moved to York and thought I would post in here! Im working in York but live in Scrayingham, which is also where pony is kept!


----------



## EPRider (14 April 2013)




----------



## teacups (14 April 2013)

Eprider: Scarborough, is my bet 

I waved to the person who lives around Sutton Bank today as we drove past. Lovely spot, but are you on the top of it or below it?


----------



## pixie (14 April 2013)

Rachel: is it kept at the riding school?


----------



## SecretAgentBilly (14 April 2013)

rachaels91 said:



			hello! 
Im a real lurker but have just moved to York and thought I would post in here! Im working in York but live in Scrayingham, which is also where pony is kept!
		
Click to expand...

I used to go to the riding school in Scrayingham!


----------



## rachaels91 (15 April 2013)

No Im not at the riding school! Have found out today that im not technically in Scrayingham  *stupid not knowing where anywhere is in relation to anywhere*


----------



## thehorsephotographer (16 April 2013)

I took my kids to riding school in scrayingham and my sister used to live in Buttercrambe whilst I lived in Stamford Bridge.


----------



## Parachute (20 April 2013)

Quite a few people who live in or around York aren't there


----------



## muff747 (21 April 2013)

Hi y'all. I'm not far off Leeds Bradford airport.  I haven't seen anyone else this side of Bradford yet - anyone out there?


----------

